# FYI:  Video Series on Critical Thinking



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 17, 2017)

Daily I encounter on the news, in casual conversations, occasionally in serious discussions, and, of course, on USMB myriad manifestations of lapses in critical thinking.  The abeyance appears in a variety of ways ranging from unsubstantiated assertions to poorly developed arguments.

As a "public service" of sorts, therefore, I have created this thread to point people to an video series about critical thinking and argumentation.  It's one that a friend of mine requires his charges to watch.  I watched or listened to a few of them.  They are short (the collection of 33 videos will take about four hours to watch) and excellent.  Hopefully, the quality of discussion on USMB will increase among individuals who bother to watch the whole series.


Introduction to Critical Thinking - YouTube


----------



## task0778 (Jun 18, 2017)

There are also a number of websites that discuss or teach critical thinking skills.   I would venture to say that a significant number of posters on this website could benefit from Xelor's video link or by doing some reading on the subject, not least myself.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 29, 2017)

task0778 said:


> There are also a number of websites that discuss or teach critical thinking skills.   I would venture to say that a significant number of posters on this website could benefit from Xelor's video link or by doing some reading on the subject, not least myself.


There's no denying that would be a good thing for the members of this site.  Truly, people who bothered when they were in school to master the concepts can pick any of the videos and readily identify in the rhetoric of many a politician, as well as the postings on USMB, multiple examples of the cognitive biases and fallacies.

FWIW, the thing that inspired me to create this thread is that earlier in the week when I created it, one of my project teams had a meeting with a consumer business client who asked us for strategic input on how to boost sales of one of its product lines.  Several of the tactics we offered expressly take advantage of people's "built in biases" that, unless they are keen and consistent critical thinkers, people generally don't challenge or eschew heeding.

I thought to myself that while I'm not about to lay bare the details of the approaches businesses apply to garner sales, I will make an effort to try to impell at least some people toward becoming aware of them and discerning for themselves how those theories apply not just to business, but also to anything another asks one to accept or buy.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 29, 2017)

Xelor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > There are also a number of websites that discuss or teach critical thinking skills.   I would venture to say that a significant number of posters on this website could benefit from Xelor's video link or by doing some reading on the subject, not least myself.
> ...



Sadly I think we don't have nearly enough people who can actually think for themselves.   I get that life ain't a bowl of cherries for most people, they're busting ass to make ends meet and it's a real struggle out there.   I count it as another failure of our education system.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 29, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...





task0778 said:


> another failure of our education system.



I too accord a share of culpability to the educational systems in the U.S.; however, I place the lion's share of the burden on parents, and upon one's reaching the age of majority, the individuals themselves.  That a school or one's parents "dropped the ball" in "this or that" regard is not adequate justification for one's not "picking it up" oneself.  That is, after all, part of what it means to be a mature and responsible adult.


----------

